# OPINIONS: Grizzly Salmon Oil vs Omega 3 Softgel Supplements?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We've fed both the real salmon oil and the softgel supplements. I'm trying to figure out which is best. Here's the comparison:

Grizzly Salmon Oil
- lasts 38 days
- costs $32.00
- made from salmon only
- Omega 3 - 29% min per pump stroke
- Omega 6 - 3% min " " "
- DHA - 12% min " " "
- EPA - 9% min " " "
- Nara requires 4 pump strokes a day
- Paw Paw requires 3 pump strokes a day

Origin Natural Omega 3 softgels (Target Store generic brand)
- lasts 28 days
- costs $9.87
- made from anchovy, mackerel and sardine
- Omega 3 - 1200 mg per gel
- Omega 6 - wasn't listed due to not enough accurate studies
- DHA - same as above
- EPA - same as above
- Nara gets 4 gels a day
- Paw Paw gets 3 gels a day

I'm willing to pay more for the better product. Money is tight, so I do take the cost into consideration, but if the oil is better than the gels, I'll pay the difference to ensure my dogs are getting the best! If they are a close call, I'd prefer to save money.

Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I would go for the Salmon Oil, reviews in Amazon are 99% in favor. 
One thing that call my attention, In human grade Salmon Oil is highly appreciated the “Cold Press” Process, I read everywhere that makes quality oil, however in Salmon Oil for dogs it only refer as “Gently Extracted”


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I buy carlsons salmon oil from vitacost. It is tested by an outside lab to ensure potency and purity and that is very important to me. You can get 230 caps for $10.78 or $.05 per cap. Shipping for all orders any size is $4.99 so I'll stock up to make the shipping even more resonable. 

Carlson Norwegian Salmon Oil -- 180 Softgels + 50 Softgels Free - Vitacost


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I never buy liquid salmon oil, it loses its potency much faster than gel caps. I use Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil 1000 mg caps made by Natural Factors, which I get at Vitamin Cottage. The Target brand is Fish Oil from multiple sources, and salmon isn't listed........ remember to add Vit E if you are supplementing with salmon oil, that's important.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I personally couldn't find Salmon Oil  so I ended up getting the Origin Natural Omega Fish Oil that Target sells along with Vitamin E. Once this bottle is gone I will buy Salmon Oil online. Cost was an issue with me at this time, but by the time the bottle is gone it won't be.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Why is Vit E added?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Through some quick Googling, I can't find anything about Salmon oil being "better" than regular fish oil.

I did find this thread, in which at least 1 poster who seems knowledgeable said there wasn't really a difference.

Fish Oil vs Salmon Oil vs Flaxseed Oil - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums

It seems if the amount of the "good stuff" (EPA and DHA) is what really counts, rather than the source of the oil. The amount of harmful metals in fish may be a factor. I don't know what type of fish regular "fish oil" comes from, but salmon is not a small fish, and smaller fish are lower in mercury than larger fish.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

My dog had a hotspot and after it was gone, the spot and the entire area started to flake up. I went out and bought a 16 oz bottle of California Natural Skin and Coat Supplement for 13.95. The flaking was gone the next day, this stuff is awesome and my dog loves the taste. I put 1 teaspoon on his food in the morning feeding and another teaspoon at the night feeding. The price was right and the stuff really works.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Anja1Blue said:


> I never buy liquid salmon oil, it loses its potency much faster than gel caps. I use Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil 1000 mg caps made by Natural Factors, which I get at Vitamin Cottage. The Target brand is Fish Oil from multiple sources, and salmon isn't listed........ remember to add Vit E if you are supplementing with salmon oil, that's important.
> ________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Hi Susan, how the oil loses its Potency when liquid?
You are talking about keep it refrigerated Right?
I never heard something like that before.

G'Day.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and help. I did research on Vitamin E and how I should be adding it to their diet if feeding fish oil for Omega 3 and 6. Could someone explain this to me (and others too) a bit more? Also, I've been told that human grade supplements (fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin, and I'm assuming Vitamin E) is just as good to give to dogs as supplements specifically made for dogs. I was told the only difference is that, when the bottle/packaging says "for dogs" it will be the same human grade dosages/quality, but they'll charge more. Is this true? Is there anything wrong with giving human grade supplements to our dogs? What's a good brand to recommend for Vitamin E? I know that, originally we were buying Trader Joe's brand of Glucosamine/Chondroitin, but then found out that theirs was listed as one of the worst when it came to how low the dosages were in each pill versus what dosages were listed on the packaging. The Target brand was in the top 3 for surpassing the listed dosage, so we've been sticking with Target. Does anyone remember that article with the list of the top 5 and worst 5 brands? I think it was done by the USDA or something. Anyways, I know that was a lot of questions. Please help!

O, and we have the liquid fish oil and it says that you CAN refridgerate, but it doesn't say you have to. Should we be?...because we aren't. Should I switch back to the cheaper pills instead of the liquid? I'm confused.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats often the case about dog supplements charging more for the same thing. I use all human grade supplements for my guys. Another problem is often the dog supplements are not at therapeutic levels; I've been told this is because of the frequency in which people will overdose them. For a joint supplement glucosamine should be 1500, with chondroitin 1000, and MSM 500. 

Some do not use human supplements if they have coated tablets. I believe the problem there is how the digestive system in a dog is much shorter so they are not able to fully absorb slower dissolving coated tablets. I grind up my joint supplement pills and mix the powder with raw egg or applesauce daily. 

I would refrigerate the liquid. I know liquids can spoil while capsules don't. It might say you don't have to because the amount of time it will take to use up the bottle isn't enough for it to spoil but I would err on the side of caution. I use fish oil capsules, I buy the "double strength" fish oil because of the higher DHA and EPA per capsule.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Do I have to add Vitamin E with a high quality dog food? It already says 400 IU/kg on the bag ~ I don't wanna over do it with the supplements...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Rex said:


> Do I have to add Vitamin E with a high quality dog food? It already says 400 IU/kg on the bag ~ I don't wanna over do it with the supplements...


That's a good question. I wonder the same thing. I'll have to check the bags of kibble we're feeding to see how much vitamin E they contain. We're currently feeding a blend of Orijen, Innova EVO, Wellness CORE and Taste of the Wild. We're phasing out the TOTW and will soon try Acana and Nature's Variety Instinct. I'm going to all of those food brands' websites now to see how much vitamin E they have, and will return back later with the numbers.

Thanks for asking such a good question! Hopefully someone will help us get to the bottom of this.

As for my fish oils, in this thread people have offered up some advice and support for both sides (liquid salmon oil vs non-salmon softgels) and I have yet to see one side supported more than the other. We're running low on salmon oil and will need to buy one or the other soon (like this week), and I still don't know which one the majority of you think is better. Please help! Thanks.

*usually when I post a question on here, 90% of you will support one side, making my decision a little easier. This thread still seems to be a 50/50% split with good support and experience coming from both sides.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

counter said:


> I'm going to all of those food brands' websites now to see how much vitamin E they have, and will return back later with the numbers.


Acana has 400 ~ that's what we feed...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanted to bump this back to the top because there are many questions that myself and others have presented in this topic, but no one has answered them. Some people have made comments to help me, but then others have asked for more info based around those comments, and no one came back to reply. Please help! I only have a few more days of salmon oil (liquid) left and will need to come to a decision (with your help hopefully) and we still don't have clear cut answers on what is better. Here are the questions that concern me the most that have yet to be answered:

1. Why is salmon oil better than non-salmon fish oil?
2. If salmon oil is better, but the liquid form loses potency, is the #1 overall best bet a softgel of human grade salmon oil instead of liquid?
3. What brand has the best/most levels of Omega 3 and 6 and EPA/DHA?
4. Vitamin E - we're feeding Innova EVO, Orijen, and Wellness CORE. Each one has levels of Vit E. Is it enough or do we need to supplement still?
5. If we need to supplement, again what brands and levels are we looking for? Is this a softgel or a normal pill?
6. Are there any other supplements I should be adding? I posted many times about "what supplements are you feeding" and this thread is the first time I heard of adding vitamin E due to salmon oil. Is it just salmon oil, or any fish oil, that you need to add Vit E?

Lots of questions, I know, but some of your responses have brought about new questions that I never thought or, that require answering. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

counter said:


> 1. Why is salmon oil better than non-salmon fish oil?
> 2. If salmon oil is better, but the liquid form loses potency, is the #1 overall best bet a softgel of human grade salmon oil instead of liquid?
> 3. What brand has the best/most levels of Omega 3 and 6 and EPA/DHA?
> 4. Vitamin E - we're feeding Innova EVO, Orijen, and Wellness CORE. Each one has levels of Vit E. Is it enough or do we need to supplement still?
> ...


1. I don't think salmon oil is better than "fish" oil, but some feel more comfortable knowing exactly what species. When using salmon oil there is a higher risk of contaminates such as mercury so make sure the brand you're using has a process to remove these. Salmon are a fish that lives longer and is closer to the top of the food chain, so they have higher levels of contaminates from life span and consuming other fish. 
3. You're going to have to look at the labels on the brands for that. Fish oil sold as "double strength" has higher levels of EPA and DHA. 

I'd also like to hear more on the vitamin E issue! I hadn't heard that before about taking it with salmon oil. I give Tessa vitamin E, but its in her supplements for chronic dry eye. I use a softgel, and she gobbles them up the same as the fish oil ones. Sometimes I wonder what they taste like, as I give her the vitamin E, lutein, and vitamin A softgels together. 

When feeding a high quality food its better to not supplement unless for specific reasons. I would only be giving the fish oil (possibly vit E since we are waiting on more info...) and a joint supplement to a healthy dog. You don't want to over supplement.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Counter, one reason I like the Grizzly liquid is the intense orange color indicates a substantial amount of astaxanthin is present. This is a potent anti-oxidant which I think is potentially beneficial to cancer prone breeds such as GS. Most of the cheaper salmon or fish oil capsules have lost it in processing. Those that haven't are considerably pricier.

I don't refrigerate mine but with 4 dogs it goes quickly. I'm also curious as to what nutritional components are supposedly degrading so fast. Rosemary has been added as a natural preservative & I don't think oils are nearly as labile as B or C vitamins.

Either will work so don't get too obsessed with it. IF you change your mind in the future simply switch. I've used capsules. I now use the liquid. My guys are well served with either. I supplement with dl alpha vit E 200IU, but I'm not convinced it's necessary. I'd use the 100IU but I wasn't able to find it in the dl alpha formulation. (My understanding is that if you use mixed tocopherols they s/b twice the dosage b/c it's the dl alpha that's biologically active. By that reasoning, I could use 200IU mixed tocopherols but I just don't care for 'em)


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

natalie559 said:


> I buy carlsons salmon oil from vitacost. It is tested by an outside lab to ensure potency and purity and that is very important to me. You can get 230 caps for $10.78 or $.05 per cap. Shipping for all orders any size is $4.99 so I'll stock up to make the shipping even more resonable.
> 
> Carlson Norwegian Salmon Oil -- 180 Softgels + 50 Softgels Free - Vitacost



I just purchased these! I've been looking around for a new brand to try for Salmon or Fish oil. Only 77 cents more expensive than the ones I've been buying, but they seem to be higher quality. I usually get 360 GNC Fish Oil caps for $15 at the mall. Thanks for the suggestion - hope Sigurd likes them. (Right now his are lemon flavoured! )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Counter, the dosage recommendations for the Grizzly salmon oil are high. I think 1 pump equals 2000mg. Most capsules are 500-1000mg. When doing a cost analysis be certain you're comparing equivalent amts. 4 pumps would be equivalent to 8-1000mg capsules or 16-500mg capsules.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Since I wasn't 100% satisfied with the answers received in this thread (no offense to anyone who answered, but it just seemed like a new answer created even more questions and this was branching out so much that I felt like I'd never get all of the answers) I decided I would just turn to my personal expert: my holistic vet! Not sure why I didn't think of that in the first place.

Our holistic vet clinic is full of "real" vets who opted to go the holistic route, so they are trained in and still practice "normal" medicine as well as holistic. She said she's never heard of having to supplement vitamin e with salmon oil. She went over the amounts I was feeding daily of all my dogs' supplements and only determined that I should cut in half the amount of glucosamine/chondroitin I'm giving my husky Paw Paw, since he's 65 lbs and Nara is 90 lbs. Other than that, she said what I'm feeding/supplementing is perfect and I have no reason to add or take away anything else.

I researched the vitamin E deal on my own, and I found info on the tests that were run, and that they recommended to give E with salmon oil, but the fine print at the bottom said that they honestly have no proof to support their findings, other than "that's the findings." Weird.

I'm going with my vet, just because there's a reason we chose the holistic path, and there's a reason we went with the best holistic vet in portland! I have to trust her, right? Otherwise why am I using her and paying her? Haha!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks counter! Id also like to know why so many forum members recommended it, if theres something to back that up some where or just something that was passed along verbally. I think I'll start a thread on the matter! I had also asked a question in another thread after soemone recommended large amounts of vit E for allergies, and never got a reply on how it helps allergies.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I give all my dogs sockeye salmon oil from Vital choice. ( Vital Choice Wild Seafood & Organics ). The website has immense amounts of information on this and while it is a little more costly, it is well worth the price. As to vit. E. I give it to Puck every day (200 IU) in conjunction with the oil for male reproduction/sperm count per advice of Dr. Schultz. Puck is fine, but with him getting up in age at close to 8, things happen and he says this is a wonderful adjunct to his diet plan.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a site that I have on personal file because it is filled with so much fish oil information.

Hope it helps:

http://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=157104

I, too, follow the 1,000mg. per 10 lbs. weight. My boys get 10 1,000mg. capsules _each_ daily and 400 i.u. of Vitamin E daily.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Vitamin E can be a preservative to the oil. I take Cod Liver oil myself. Gel Caps go bad VERY fast due to the heat process used to make them If you HAVE to use them, put thiem in the freezer. I wonder if Cod Liver oil would be OK for dogs. I don't use the flavored version. May as well have the slight fishy taste..... 


Powell


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

new_wind said:


> Hi Susan, how the oil loses its Potency when liquid?
> You are talking about keep it refrigerated Right?
> I never heard something like that before.
> 
> G'Day.


Frank, the oil is always liquid (even in gel caps.) And yes, you should keep it refrigerated even if it's in cap form. My understanding is that the gel cap provides an additional barrier to the forces which rob the oil of its freshness (light and air). Like anything else you put in a body, whether it is yours or your dog's, fresher is better.....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rex said:


> Do I have to add Vitamin E with a high quality dog food? It already says 400 IU/kg on the bag ~ I don't wanna over do it with the supplements...


 Try giving the oil without adding the E - and see if you notice any changes in your dog's coat. I feed raw (but with supplements) and went for some time just adding the oil without the E. No particular reason, I just sort of forgot about it. The result was that the color of both my dog's coats faded to a noticeable degree, and the texture changed also. When I added the E back in, the color returned and the texture became normal again. There is something about the E which facilitates the absorption of the oil, thus providing a "balance".
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its said to not be a good ideal to use cod liver oil because of the high levels of vitamin A. 

However when I researched vitamin A and dogs because of Tessa's eye issues what I found says that there has never been a case of vitamin A toxicity except in laboratory settings; and that it would take 113,600 IU/lb of food fed daily for months to cause toxicity.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you look into the California Natural skin and coat supplement ? I have never ever been around a German Shepherd with such a nice soft coat as Tony's. It isn't much of a gamble for 13 bucks and I'd bet you will be loving it in a hurry.


----------

